# Benny Urkidez



## Manny (Jan 29, 2010)

Just saw a video of Benny (The jet) Ukidez on youtube and there is one scene where The jet wears a black karategi in his class and perfomrs some kenpo techs, is Mr.Urkidez a kenpoist? who was his teacher?

Manny


----------



## ackks10 (Jan 29, 2010)

send the link , i would like to see this, i can't fine it


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 29, 2010)

From his wikipedia page, it looks like Mr. Urquidez gets around.

"Urquidez has obtained black belts in nine styles: judo, kajukenbo, shotokan, taekwondo, lima lama, white crane kung fu, jujutsu, aikido, and karate. He is the founder of Ukidokan Karate."


----------



## MattJ (Jan 29, 2010)

It appears that Benny did train a bit with Ed Parker, as did many other notable martial artists of the time. 

http://www.completemartialarts.com/whoswho/halloffame/bennyurquidez.htm

http://www.bennythejet.com/main.asp


----------



## John Bishop (Jan 29, 2010)

Benny, his brothers and sister all trained primarily with Bill Ryusaki.  Bill Ryusaki was a black belt under John Leoning, who was under Adriano Emperado.  Bill is a 9th degree in Kajukenbo, and a 10th in his own system, "Hawaiian Kenpo".


----------



## K831 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have always been told that the Jet studied with Parker. I have been told by quite a few that he received a BB from Parker. 

This is taken from the bio on his blog;

"His Mother was a Professional Wrestler, his Father was a Professional Boxer; and his siblings are all Black Belts. At the tender age of five he was competing in Pee Wee Boxing events at the Olympic Auditorium in Los Angeles. Since then he has earned Black Belts in nine (9) different styles of Martial Arts, and trained in many other styles. The Jet trained with his mentor and brother Arnold Urquidez, Bill Ruiyisaki, Ed Parker and many legendary Martial Art Masters."   

http://www.bennythejet.com/blog/index.php/about/

Wikipedia reports that;

"He [Urquidez] also competed in England and Belgium as a member of Ed Parker's 1974 US team."

USA Dojo bio page states that; "Benny himself competed                                         in Pee-Wee Boxing at the age of 5. Since                                         then Benny has earned black belts in                                         9 martial arts styles and is also practising                                         other arts. He trained under Arnold Urquidez,                                         his brother and Ed Parker."


I guess it is clear that he certainly spent some time training with Mr. Parker. There are some Urquidez fights I  sure have enjoyed watching over the years.


----------



## John Bishop (Feb 1, 2010)

I've known both Ryusaki and Benny for about 21 years.  Benny has trained with many people.  He trained with Parker when he was on the U.S. Karate Team that Parker took on tour.  You can see them in the documentary "The New Gladiators".  Bill Ryusaki trained all the Urquidez's up to black belt until the oldest brother "Arnold" started his own school.  
If you look at this copy of the Kajukenbo Family Tree (down the center) 
http://leewardkenpokarate.com/tree/tree.htm
You'll see John Leoning.  Under him is Bill Ryusaki.  Under Ryusaki is Arnold Urquidez, Lily Urquidez, Benny Urquidez, Smiley Urquidez, and Ruben Urquidez.


----------



## MattJ (Feb 1, 2010)

I seem to remember reading that Ed Parker was on the test board when Benny got his black belt. I believe it was somewhat controversial because Benny was the youngest person (14?) to earn a black belt. That might be why people think that Ed Parker gave Benny a BB.


----------



## John Bishop (Feb 2, 2010)

MattJ said:


> I seem to remember reading that Ed Parker was on the test board when Benny got his black belt. I believe it was somewhat controversial because Benny was the youngest person (14?) to earn a black belt. That might be why people think that Ed Parker gave Benny a BB.



That's true.  At the time it was extremely rare for someone under 18 to get a black belt.  The board consisted of Bill Ryusaki, Dan Guzman, Ed Parker, Eddie Akuda (aikido), Arnold Urquidez, and Tak Kubota.  May have been others, but these are the ones I remember Benny telling me about.


----------



## JohnASE (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't have the details that others here have, but think I remember hearing that Bill Ryusaki was Benny's _first_ instructor.

I try to confirm that.  If I remember, I'll ask Cecil Peoples.  He comes in a couple times per week to pick up stuff.  We sell martial art supplies.  Bill comes in, too, but not very often.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 15, 2010)

Manny said:


> Just saw a video of Benny (The jet) Ukidez on youtube and there is one scene where The jet wears a black karategi in his class and perfomrs some kenpo techs, is Mr.Urkidez a kenpoist? who was his teacher?
> 
> Manny


Pay attention to the footwork he teaches.:mst:
Sean


----------

